# Cooking with goat products: Indian food



## teddybear

I wasn't sure where to put this, but thought I'd start out here and if the Mods want to move this, feel free to do so.

As most of you know, goats feed most of the world...milk, cheese, yogurt, butter and meat are all popular foods everywhere. The Indian sub-continent is especially fond of goat meat and milk. In fact, most Indian recipes commonly made with lamb in this country were originally made with goat meat. Many dishes also contain yogurt, soft cheese (paneer) or cream. Here are some of my favorite Indian recipes that use goat products. I hope you enjoy them.

Naan or Indian flat bread

Naan is traditionally made in a special wood/charcoal burning oven called a tandoori. However, it is easily made at home in a regular oven and if you have a pizza stone it is especially good. It is tasty served with various curries or even used in place of pita bread.

2 cups unbleached white flour
1/2 tsp. salt
1 1/2 tsp. dry yeast
4 tbsp. warm milk
8 tbsp. warm water (more or less)
1 tbsp. vegetable oil
3 tbsp. plain yogurt
2-3 tbsp. melted butter or ghee, for brushing the breads

Place the yeast in the warmed milk and allow to sit for about 15 minutes. to give the yeast time to activate. Then place in a large bowl with everything except the water and melted butter. Mix and add the water, about 2 tbsp. at a time until you have a soft dough. Knead about 15 minutes, until very smooth and elastic. Allow to rise, covered, in a warm place for an hour or so, until doubled. When double, preheat the oven to the highest setting, at the very least 450 degrees. If you have a baking stone, it is perfect for baking these. But if not, place one or two baking sheets into the oven to heat. When the oven is hot, knead the dough another couple of minutes, then divide into four balls. Roll each ball out on a floured board about 1/4-1/3 inch thick. Place each two rounds of dough on each baking sheet and return to the oven, baking 3-4 minutes, or until puffed up. Remove from the oven and place under the broiler for a few seconds or until the top is slightly browned. Brush with the melted butter or ghee and serve warm. Makes 4 breads, enough for 2-4 people, depending on how hearty their appetite is.


Sweet and Sour Curried Chicken

Mix the following in a bowl and set aside:

4 tbsp. tomato paste
1/2 cup yogurt
3 heaping tbsp. mango chutney
1 1/2 tsp. garam masala
1 tsp. crushed red pepper
1/2 tsp. ground cumin
1 tsp. sugar

Next take the following:

1 medium onion, peeled and finely chopped
1-3 green chiles, seeded and finely chopped
4 cloves of garlic, peeled and finely chopped

Heat about 4 tbsp. oil in a dutch oven and add the chopped onion, garlic and green chiles. Stir fry about 5 minutes, until wilted and very fragrant. Add the first mixture to the pan and simmer over low heat about 5 minutes. Then add 2 pounds of boneless chicken cut into bit sized pieces. Stir until all the pieces of chicken are well coated. Then add about 3/4 cup water or chicken broth, return the sauce to a simmer and cook 15-20 minutes or until the chicken is tender and the sauce reduced. Add 1/4 cup of cream and simmer another 5-10 minutes. 

Optional: Substitute cubes of goat meat for the chicken and simmer until fork tender. You may need to add extra water or broth as needed, depending on how long it takes the meat to get tender.

No meat or dairy in this, but it is a good side to go with the curry.

Onion Rice:

1 onion, peeled, halved and then thinly sliced
3 tbsp. vegetable oil
1 cup basmati rice
1-3/4 cup chicken broth or water
1/2 tsp. garam masala

Heat the oil in a saucepan and add the onion. Fry the onion until nicely browned, then add the garam masala and fry until fragrant. Meanwhile, rinse the rice and then drain well. Add the broth and rice to the fried onion. Bring to a full boil, then reduce heat until it just barely simmers. Cover tightly and cook for 20 minutes. Remove from heat and allow to sit for 10-15 minutes. Fluff with a fork and serve, garnished with a bit of chopped cilantro if you like. Enjoy!

For a bit more flavor, you can fry a chopped green chile with the onion.


----------



## teddybear

Curried Spinach and Goat

1 lb. fresh spinach or 12 oz. pkg. frozen spinach, thawed
1 inch piece of fresh ginger, peeled and chopped
3-4 cloves garlic, peeled and crushed
1-2 jalapeno peppers, seeded and chopped
1/2 cup water
3 tbsp. vegetable oil
2 cups diced tomatoes (15 oz. can)
1/2 tsp. black pepper
1 large onion, peeled and thinly sliced
2 tbsp. curry paste (hot or mild as you prefer)
1 tsp. salt
1/2 cup yogurt
1 1/2 lbs. lean goat meat, cubed
1/2 tsp. garam masala (optional_
1/2 cup heavy cream (optional)

If the spinach is raw, blanch in the 1/2 cup water until wilted. Otherwise, place the spinach, water, ginger, garlic and jalapeno in a food processor and process until smooth. Set aside. Heat the oil until very hot, then add the onion and fry until nicely browned. Add the tomatoes to the pan and simmer a couple of minutes. Then add the spinach and spice puree and simmer a few more minutes. Add the salt, pepper and about 1/3 of the yogurt, stirring constantly until blended, then add another 1/3 of the yogurt, stirring it in and finally the last of the yogurt, stirring it in. Simmer another minute or two, then add the goat meat. Bring to a simmer, then lower the heat so it just barely bubbles. Simmer until the meat is tender, about 30 minutes or so. Watch it closely so it doesn't stick and add small amounts of water if it looks like it is getting too thick or starts to catch. When it is ready to eat, add the garam masala and cream if you are using them. Simmer another minute then serve garnished with some chopped cilantro. Eat with rice and naan.

Options: Use chicken in place of the goat. You can also use cubed paneer (Indian fresh cheese) in place of meat for a vegetarian version. Paneer recipe to follow.

Something I love to make and serve with Indian foods is something called a raita. It is basically a salad of fresh fruits or vegetables with yogurt on it. It is quite nice for soothing the burn of the curry spices.

My favorite combination for a raita is even amounts of chopped red onion, ripe fresh tomatoes and peeled cubed cucumber. The add an equal amount of yogurt, with salt and pepper to taste. You can also add some chopped cilantro and green chiles if you like them.

Although this following recipe uses neither meat nor dairy, it is a delicious curry to serve with a meat dish. It is one of my favorite curries and one I can without anything else but bread.

Chile and Mustard Flavored Pineapple

1 lb. of fresh pineapple cut into bite sized pieces
1/4 cup water
2/3 cup coconut milk
1/2 tsp. ground tumeric
1/2 tsp. crushed red pepper
1 tsp. salt
2 tsp. white sugar
1 tbsp. vegetable oil
1/2 tsp. mustard seeds
1/2 tsp. cumin seeds
1 small onion, peeled and finely chopped
1/2 tsp. crushed red pepper (or to taste)
6-8 fresh curry leaves (optional)

Put the pineapple, water, coconut milk, tumeric and first 1/2 tsp. crushed red pepper, salt and sugar into a large skillet or wok. Bring to a boil and then lower heat to a simmer and allow to cook about 15 minutes, or until the sauce begins to thicken.

Meanwhile, in a small sauce pan, heat the oil and add the mustard and cumin seeds. Stir fry until the mustard seeds begin to pop, then stir in the chopped onion. Cook about 5-7 minutes, stirring constantly, until the onion is soft and begins to color. Add the second 1/2 tsp. crushed red pepper and curry leaves if using. Remove from heat and stir into the pineapple mixture. Stir well, then remove fro


----------



## teddybear

In the spinach curry recipe above, I mentioned that you can use paneer in place of the meat in the dish. Paneer is a very simple cheese and quite easy to make. It is also very tasty. Here is how to make it.

Heat 1 quart of milk to a boil. Add 3 tbsp. fresh, strained lemon juice and continue to boil until the milk curdles. If milk doesn't curdle, you can continue to boil and add more lemon juice. Sometimes you may have to do that twice. Strain the curds in a muslin cloth and wring out as much whey as possible. Place the bag of curds under a weight and press for 2-3 hours until you have a firm cake of cheese. Cut into cubes and use in the spinach curry recipe in place of meat. You could also substitute the paneer for the chicken in the sweet and sour curried chicken. It will keep in the fridge for up to a week. You can also save the whey and use it as the liquid for Mango Lassi.

Mango Lassi:

Lassi is a delicious drink made from yogurt. It can be made sweet or spicy or flavored with fruit and nuts. The most common, and delicious in my opinion, is a mango lassi. This makes enough for 3 glasses of mango lassi.

3 cups mango pulp
1 cup yogurt
sugar to taste (or Splenda) (optional)
3 cups cold water or whey or lemon-lime soda

Place the mango pulp in a blender with the yogurt and blend until smooth. Taste and add sweetening to taste. Add the water or whey or lemon-lime soda and blend again. Taste again for sweetness. The mango by itself might make it sweet enough. This is delicious with the spicy curries.

Variations: use other fruits as they are available. Strawberries and bananas mixed are especially good.


----------



## Trysta

Oh, definitely going to try those recipies! Can you tell me what 'Garam Masala' is and where I could get it? I love to expand my collection of spices (have a lot of spices for Indonesian food, too), and I have never heard of garam masala. Also the curry paste and leaves, could it be replaced by Curry, and if so, in what amounts?

Thanks for posting new food ideas: I am on the verge of getting my firs goat in the freezer and so far had seen nothing but goat-chili!


----------



## teddybear

Garam masala is an Indian spice mix. I find it easily at the local grocery stores. McCormick's makes a very good one.
http://www.amazon.com/McCormick-Gou...I8/ref=sr_1_24?ie=UTF8&qid=1308157544&sr=8-24

You can substitute curry powder for the paste, I'd use about half the amount listed in the recipe. Or you can check the international section of your grocery store for curry paste. It will keep for months in the fridge. My favorite brand is Pataks. http://www.amazon.com/Pataks-Mild-C...r_1_1?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1308157720&sr=1-1

Curry leaves are hard to come by, unless you happen to have an Indian or Asian food import shop. Just omit them.

The beauty of Indian food is that you can use what you have or what you like. There is really no right or wrong way to do things. Be creative and have fun with it.


----------



## Trysta

Thank you!


----------



## teddybear

I'm home from work now, so I can tell you how to make your own garam masala if you can't find it locally.

1 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp paprika
1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
1 tsp. ground coriander
1/2 tsp ground cloves 
1/2 tsp ground allspice
1/2 tsp black pepper
1 tsp ground cardamom

Mix all together and store in a well sealed container.


----------



## Halo-M Nubians

I'm going to try the curried spinach and goat! I have some diced meat in the freezer..already cubed- milk fed kid. I'm sort of partial to the meat from the young ones. My friends think I'm the cruelest gal to butcher the babies but truly the meat is amazing right around 3 weeks. Before I've put any money into feed!


----------



## teddybear

Young kid like that would be perfect for that dish!


----------



## Trysta

Thanks for the garam masala recipe: I actually have all those ingredients in my spice drawer!


----------



## smithurmonds

Yum! Thanks for the recipes, looks delicious. My mom makes a really great flat bread and it's amazing how simple it is. I'll have to try your recipe.


----------



## teddybear

Madras Curried Goat


1/2-1 tsp. crushed red pepper (if you like it really hot use even more or for mild substitute a good quality paprika)
2 tsp. ground coriander
2 tsp. ground tumeric
1 tsp. black mustard seeds
1 tsp. ground ginger
1 can coconut milk (1 1/2 cups)
4 tbsp. vegetable oil
2 onions, peeled and chopped
3 cloves of garlic, peeled and chopped
1 1/2 lbs. lean goat, cut into cubes
1 can chicken broth (about 1 1/2 cups)
the strained juice of 1 lemon

Mix together with coriander, crushed red peppers (or paprika), mustard seeds, tumeric and ginger with about 1/4 cup of the coconut milk to make a loose paste. Set aside.

Heat the oil in a large dutch oven. Add the onion and garlic, cooking until they begin to brown and are very fragrant. Add the spice paste and cook, stirring often about 1-2 minutes. Add the stock and goat cubes, bring to a simmer and cook until the beef is very tender. If the liquid reduces too much add more broth or water. When goat is tender, allow the cooking liquid to cook away until you have a thick gravy. Add the remaining coconut milk and continue to simmer until it thickens again. Add the lemon juice and serve with rice or naan. Garnish with some chopped cilantro.


----------



## teddybear

Chicken (or Goat) Tikka Masala

This recipe uses grilled chicken or goat that is either freshly cooked just for this recipe or leftover grilled meat. It is a great way to use up leftover grilled meats of any kind.

2 pounds cooked chicken, skin and bone removed, cut into bite size pieces (I grilled the chicken especially for this, first cutting slits in the meat and rubbing with a hot curry paste before cooking) or grilled goat meat
2 tbsp. oil or butter
3 cloves of garlic, finely chopped
1 jalapeno, seeded and finely chopped
1 small onion, peeled and finely chopped
2 tsp. ground cumin
2 tsp. paprika
1 heaping tablespoon hot curry paste (optional)
1 14 oz. can crushed tomatoes
1 1/4 cup heavy cream
chopped cilantro

Heat the butter or oil in a heavy dutch oven. Add the garlic, jalapeno and onion and fry for about a minute. Then add the cumin and paprika and fry for about another minute or so. Add the curry paste if using, tomatoes and cream to the pan, turn the heat down to low and simmer about 10 minutes, stirring frequently to keep from sticking. Finally, add the cooked meat and continue to simmer until the meat is heated through. Taste for seasoning and adjust as needed. Spoon onto serving dish and top with chopped cilantro. 

All of these various curries are easy to throw together and taste even better when made ahead and heated up later. The flavors tend to become more intense with time. Just before serving a reheated curry, stir in some fresh chopped cilantro and a bit of garam masala to freshen the flavors.


----------



## teddybear

Another good side dish to go with a meat curry. This is a delicious curry that uses any kind of vegetable you might have in the fridge.

Curried Vegetables

1 tbsp. oil
1/2 tsp. black mustard seeds
1/2 tsp. cumin seeds
1 onion, peeled and thinly sliced
1 jalapeno chile, seeded and finely chopped
1 inch piece of fresh ginger, peeled and finely chopped
3-4 cloves of garlic, peeled and finely chopped
2 tbsp. curry paste
1 small head of cauliflower, broken into small pieces
1 small eggplant, cut into cubes
1 cup of diced carrots
1/4 tsp. ground tumeric
1/4 tsp. chili powder
1 14 oz. can of diced tomatoes or 2 cups diced fresh tomatoes
1 cup vegetable or chicken broth
2 tbsp. butter

Heat the oil in a large dutch oven and then fry the mustard seeds and cumin seeds for a minute or so. Add the onion, garlic, jalapeno and ginger, continue to fry a couple more minutes, stirring frequently and taking care not to scorch. Then stir in the curry paste and continue to fry a bit longer. Stir in the cauliflower, eggplant and carrots. Stir fry 4-5 minutes, stirring constantly. Then add the remaining ingredients, except for the butter. Simmer on low heat about 15 minutes or so, until everything is tender and the juices thicken a bit. Stir in the butter and allow to sit a few minutes before serving.

(You don't have to limit yourself to just these vegetables. Anything that cooks quickly, yet still retains its shape and texture can be used.)


----------

